# $How much on supplements?



## ZECH (Apr 5, 2002)

I am just wondering if everyone spends as much money as I do on supplements each months? I guess I usually spend somewhere close to $200 a month.....


----------



## Rusty (Apr 5, 2002)

I spend close to $400/month.......but that is because I'm buying for myself and mywife........  So I guess it's bout the same.


----------



## seyone (Apr 5, 2002)

I have never actually added it up


----------



## morelord16 (Apr 6, 2002)

200? you guys must be on some serious stuff, i send about 40$ a month.. not very much I guess


----------



## mesmall (Apr 6, 2002)

Under 100 for sure.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

had to go for the 150-200, it varies month to month, but that sounds like a good average.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 15, 2002)

am above 200, but i buy enough to last 4-5n mths


----------



## realdeal (Apr 15, 2002)

100-150


----------



## jeremy1122k (Apr 15, 2002)

100


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 16, 2002)

I'd probably only be around 100-150 but I like the protien bars so it adds up fast plus I'm in Canada so we get screwed on sups.


----------



## THE_GAME (Apr 16, 2002)

Less than 100, I only buy Whey, Creatine, and sometimes Glutamine.


----------



## Lightman009 (Apr 16, 2002)

Only about a 100 a month but I wish I could spend more.


----------



## epimetheus (Apr 16, 2002)

Under 100 for sure.  
about 72 dollars with shipping for my protien powders.


----------



## stubb (Apr 17, 2002)

I spend about $140 a month on Whey and l-glutamine.


----------



## irontime (Apr 18, 2002)

Definitely up towards the 200 mark.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Apr 18, 2002)

My limit is no more than $70 Max every month. All I buy is Protein, one moth supply, Cratine which last for about  2-3 months supply and Glutamine wich last from 1 to 2 months, thats all I need. I'm a High School student, my allowanse is about $ 150 every month from my parents. On supplements I spend almost half of that money.


----------



## kuso (Apr 19, 2002)

probably around $200ish


----------



## bigss75 (May 5, 2002)

Around 150 for MRP, Whey, Creatine, and Glutimine.


----------



## average joe (May 6, 2002)

Around $150.00


----------



## ragingbull (May 10, 2002)

I use about $125 mo on supps.


----------



## BPB (May 15, 2002)

About $150-200 a month for both me and the wife. Would be more but since we own a suplement store we get everything at cost. That's worth owning a store right there


----------



## LAM (May 18, 2002)

around 150-200 on supps and about 500+ on food.


----------



## Blade (May 22, 2002)

around $150 n supps then another 50 in meats.


----------



## Xeldrine (May 27, 2002)

All together around $350.00 including meals


----------



## the_menace (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Xeldrine *_
> All together around $350.00 including meals



He asked for supplements not food.
$75 to 100 is a good average for myself.


----------



## mad_mike (Jun 2, 2002)

probably around $80.00


----------



## TRD (Jun 3, 2002)

Around $75 - $100


----------



## Sauron (Jun 3, 2002)

About $100-$150 on protein, L-Glutamine, creatine, ZMA and Multi's.


----------



## Solid_Steel (Jun 5, 2002)

Not including meals i spend an avg.  of $200-350 which is outrageous IMO.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 25, 2002)

Regular supplements, it might average 5-10 bucks. I buy protein in bulk, and that's about it.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm assuming you mean OTC supps. lol

Around $200.00


----------



## ZECH (Jul 11, 2002)

Yes...legal!


----------



## david (Jul 16, 2002)

Definitely more than $200 month!  Don't ask me to itemize.... they'd lock me up!  LOL!   Just kidding.

I take a lot of VPX's stuff and some of us know how much that can cost.  Protein shakes, and lots of vitamins and minerals etc.


----------



## Duncan (Jul 20, 2002)

Wow, u all spend alot of cake on supps.  I generally average under $100 a month and I get alot of stuff.  My only year round supps are fish oil caps, multi-vit, glutamine, protein powder which, all-tolled, cost no more than $60 a month.  On bulking months I will take tribulus, creatine,  and ZMA and on cutting ones, a thermo.  On occasion I will splurge and get 1test or something like that, but I could not imagine what I would be able to buy for over $200


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> fish oil caps



Duncan....which fish oil caps do you get?

Was looking at re-stocking and noticed quite a large pirce difference for what, at a glance, appeared to be basically the same thing


----------



## cornfed (Nov 12, 2002)

LOL....  
what are we defining as supplements?


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

recap... I now spend under $100 and sometimes a little more due to the 1 Test!  But mostly now, $75!  I'm saving now!


----------



## olusco (Nov 18, 2002)

i spend like $100 to $150 . 10lbs of protein creatine and glutamine and fat burner, like goat weed, green tea extract and chromiun picolinate


----------



## ZECH (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> LOL....
> what are we defining as supplements?


Anything you consider a plus in your lifting, Including PH's or steriods.


----------



## kuso (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Anything you consider a plus in your lifting, Including PH's or steriods.



Then...um.....TOO much


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2003)

Then I spend thousands!!!  J/K!!!


----------



## kuso (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Then I spend a thousands!!!  J/K!!!



a singular AND plural eh?  lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Then...um.....TOO much



Ditto my friend.


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> a singular AND plural eh?  lol



yeah yeah yeah..........


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 21, 2003)

I just spend $100, but it was for me _and_ the wife.  Tub of protein, couple boxes of bars, and some creatine.

It's amazing how fast a 4.4 lb tub of powder goes when you've got two people using it every day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

IAB, I go through a 10 pound bag myself pretty quickly too.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Anything you consider a plus in your lifting, Including PH's or steriods.


Does that include women in the gym, then?


----------



## olusco (Jan 23, 2003)

Will women.That cost me my crib, my paycheck and all my life. I tried to be slow and steady.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 29, 2003)

*supp totals*

i never realized that at the rate most people here are buying supps, you would spend about 12,000-15,000 in a decade. whoa now. i spend about $0 right now cause im broke, but if had some money id buy protein.  maybe like my senior year, after ive done like 3 years of hard lifting, ill take creatine. who knows.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 30, 2004)

i hit under 100 bucks even though it is close to 30.00 and i don't consider my protein powder as a supplement to my diet.  it is my protein source so i consider it food.  but i know what you meant by your question.  you may wish to have an "under 50" selection  and then explain explicitly that you want an "on average " so that if people buy in bulk for several months, they are to divide by thenumber of months. no charge for the math lesson there....hehehehe.   no one jump down my throat for the hint; i ain't saying you didn't know how to do it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 21, 2004)

Some people REALLY spend quite a bit of money. Whoo!

Heres my average list:

Off Cycle:

ON Whey : 45$ every 2 months (10 lb bag lasts longer sometimes)
Pro Blend 55 45$ a month (5 lb)
Multi Vitamin  25 $ every 2 months (GNC MegaMan)
Swole             25 bucks a month (550 grams)


On Cycle :  1m-t/4ad    maybe 55-60 bucks for 3 week supply
Plus regular supplements.  The m1-t is cheap, but the transdermal 4-ad is around 30-40 bucks.



So I spend ROUGHLY 70 to 110 bucks monthly depending if Im on cycle or not. Supplements are just that.. SUPPLEMENTS for REAL FOOD


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 22, 2004)

100ish..im in that ballpark...its the food that kills me...i spend a metric f*ck ton on all the food i have to pound to bulk cleanly


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Feb 22, 2004)

I spend les than 100.00. My wife doesn't see eye-to-eye with me when it come to supplements. So normally, if I spend less than 100.00 it doesn't stand out on our monthly statements.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 22, 2004)

i long ago gave up including my protein powders as part of my 'supplement ' program.  The stuff is no different than a bucket of cottage cheese ( in terms of what it provides )  so i don't think of it as a supplement.  
For the sake of this poll however, i did include it in my total as i believe that no distinction was being made.  

if you exclude the food item " protein powder " from my list, then i spend nothing.  

i don't expect my protein powder to " do " anything .  I certainly don't expect my protein powder to " work" in the same sense that some of the ppl who posted questions seem to expect.  

does everyone consider protein powder a supplement ?  or, do some consider protein powder simply another item in the long list of food that you eat?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 22, 2004)

I spend about $180 per month on protein powders.  I like Creatine.  

Most of the other supplements I believe, are overrated.  Ephedra sucks, and a lot of the other gimmicks. It's all about you spending money, and numb-nuts making profits.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Solid_Steel *_
> Not including meals i spend an avg.  of $200-350 which is outrageous IMO.




I'd be in some pretty good shape if I was spending that much....


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> I spend about $180 per month on protein powders.  I like Creatine.
> 
> Most of the other supplements I believe, are overrated.  Ephedra sucks, and a lot of the other gimmicks. It's all about you spending money, and numb-nuts making profits.



spending that much on powders makes me think that the powders must be very expensive where you are.   So how much is a 5 pound jug of protein there?


----------



## Testosterone (Mar 15, 2004)

I spend about $450-500 per month.
Although I have bulk Whey protein concentrate & isolate with me all the time to save money but I mainly buy MRP's because they taste too good to resist. Creatine based formulas, L-Glutamine, Animal Pak are also on my regular list. My main spending goes on Protein bars which I cannot resist. 
The Total of $500 might be misleading to many but I have to pay for shipping & Customs Duties which account for nearly 70-90% of the total price.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 15, 2004)

I spend $160 minimum and that covers Whey, Creatine, Glutamine, and Flax Seed Oil. That goes up during times like now where I am taking NO2,Methyl-D,Milk Thistle, Tribestan, and 6OX


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 15, 2004)

$500 is a lot. I spend like $40 at most.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 8, 2004)

If my wife wasn't sponsored by a supplement company, I'd probably spend a ton; but right now I'm probably spending $50 or less.


----------



## redspy (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it _National Dig Up An Old Thread Day_?  Did I miss something?


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 8, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Is it _National Dig Up An Old Thread Day_?  Did I miss something?


 
lol exactly! im like wtf?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2004)

I guess new material is hard to find.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 8, 2004)

New material is very hard to find.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 9, 2004)

musclepump said:
			
		

> New material is very hard to find.


See what I mean.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 18, 2005)

More than I make.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 18, 2005)

Free~~~ My dad buys me and him all the supplements.


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 18, 2005)

around 750  a month


----------



## buildingup (Aug 19, 2005)

Figures since you'll never see any improvements


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> Free~~~ My dad buys me and him all the supplements.


Your father trains, that's pretty cool.


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 19, 2005)

buildingup, actually seeing that you posted. I have many fat burners for you. Please if you are interested, give me a holla. Cheap really cheap, and I guarantee you, it will knock that fat right off your ass. 75%off just for you my friend.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 29, 2006)

Damn. I spend under $200 for supplements that last me a period of 3 months.


----------



## mrmark (Feb 12, 2006)

About $100 but im thinking of taking BCAAs which will shoot up my outgoings.


----------



## john3356 (Feb 13, 2006)

About $100 maybe less....buying in bulk is the way to go


----------

